#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Metatron's Cube

## Plarkenstorf

OMG LOOK AT THAT. JUST LOOK AT IT.

DOESN'T IT MAKE YOU WANT TO MAKE SWEET LOVE TO EUCLID AND SPREAD YOUR WARMTH OVER A DELICIOUSLY THIN SHEET OF PAPYRUS?

YOU WANT PLATONIC SOLIDS, THAT BITCH HAS ALL OF THEM, WOAH. IT'S LIKE R3 IN MY EYES AND EVERYONE'S INVITED.

YOU WANT GOLDEN RATIO? THIS NIGGA HAS THAT SUMBITCH IN ABUNDANCE, HELL, IT'S MADE TO BE SPLIT UP IN ACCORDANCE WITH THAT ****.

DIG THIS, NIGGA.

Just thought that since no one's ever used this forum, Metatron's Cube would lighten things up.

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

haha nice presentation.

I've thought many times about getting a Sacred Geometry themed tattoo...I never made up my mind cuz I couldn't decide between this and the Flower Of Life.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

That'd be awesome on the back of someone's hand, the cube would be a neck thing for me.

----------


## Saeiane

Personally most occult tattoo's I would get on my arms, back or chest.
Like: anhk over my heart, symbols of balance on each shoulder (I have two symmetrical scars there, done at different times, both accidents. So that would accompany not cover them), stylized caduceus on my back, rose thorns down my forearms (symbolizing again, balance, rebirth, and the twin-flame aspect of the soul).

Also I'm a Gemini (Go figure), so I'd probably get a Greek 2 on the middle of my chest.

Not terribly off topic I hope... lol.

----------

